# I am trying to figure out male and female for my Jack D's!



## rick_khan (May 22, 2015)

Please provide information about how you can tell, if it's a male or a female (Jack Dempsey.) 
Thanks


----------



## BC in SK (Aug 11, 2012)

1st picture is of a female and the 2nd, and 3rd pictures is a male.

The pattern of spangling on the gill plate is a reliable and easy method to distinguish the sex of JD. Females have spangling that attaches to form "worming" and the bright blue color typically comes down to the very bottom of the gill plate. The lower part of the gill plate on a male JD is void of blue spangling. The lower area of the gill plate is brownish with out spangling, though your male is a little less typical in terms of having a few spots lower down. 
They also differ in body shape. Mature males tend to be larger in the head area. Males also tend to have more bright blue spangling on the body. Your fishes also conform to these difference between the sexes, though looking at the gill plate alone is most often reliable and easy way to sex ( exception are very young JD, at the size they are often sold at the LFS that may not have yet developed the differences in gill plate coloration).


----------



## rick_khan (May 22, 2015)

thank you so much i really appreciate your help.


----------

